# Own eggs or donor



## kearneyk (Nov 10, 2006)

Hiya
I am new to this.  But need some advice.  I am 43 and in a few months will be 44.  I have had 2 failed ICSI at ARGC.  But produced a good number of eggs 16 and 20 respectively.  But BFN - no explanation other than age and therefore egg quality.  Never really understood the grading of the eggs but had 2 blastocysts transferred each of 8 cells.

I am thinking of going to ISIDA for DE but wondered if it was worth another go with own eggs.  Fsh was 8 on day 2.  I really am unsure about what to do.  Dont want to spend another fortune and again be disappointed - I know there are no guarantees no matter what but wondered if anyone was in the same boat and what decision they had made.


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello!

I am sorry to hear of your two failed cycles at the ARGC. They have such high success rates that it seems to make it worse somehow when you fail there!

I am in a similar postion, although I am lucky enough to already have my DD, I am desperate to have a sibling for her.

I am 42 now and my last IVF cycle last year I produced 16 eggs and transferred 3 blastocysts, result was still a BFN for me. 

BTW, Blastocyst are embryos that are 5 or 6 days old and have multiple cells, if you transferred 2 X 8 cell embies then they weren't blasts.

I have now given up on my own eggs and I have just had a failed donor egg cycle 

So yes, you are right, there are no guarantees!

It is my understanding the the success rates for IVF after early 40's, say 40 or 42 are very low.

I found this article: http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/511567

I read somewhere that at the age of 44 the success rate for IVF is around 5%. Of course, you could always be in that 5%!

It is a difficult decision but I just thought that I would share my experience.

We also have MF and always need ICSI.

Good luck, whatever you decide!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi KearneyK - Did any of your remaining embryos get to blast ? I am in the same boat. 3 failed ICSI cycles at ARGC in last couple of years. I am now 42 (just) and my egg quality has gotten worse each cyle and so have my chances of success, and so I feel its the end of the road for me with my own eggs. Success rates are very low at our age, but there are women who do suceed. You have to ask yourself if you are prepared to go through another cycle with a 95% chance of failure and what is more important trying anything for your own genetic child or going for the treatment that will more than likely give you a child. Sorry to be so blunt, but that is the conversation I have been having with myself. I also feel that if ARGC, with their higher success rates can't make it happen for me, then who can ? Maybe the US ? The difficulty is, you just never know, you could hit lucky 3rd time.  A really really hard decision.

Hello Jules !!!


----------



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I am 40 and have one DD (she is almost 2) from my first donor egg cycle. Previously I had had 3 cycles with my owns eggs and an FET since as well. All of these failed. I have always responded poorly despite mega doses of drugs and got to the stage where the possibility of success was so small that donor eggs was my only hope. I was nervous beforehand thinking that I may not be able to love a child from DEs as much as I would one that was genetically mine. I had no reason to be nervous - she feels very much mine and I love her to bits. We have had one DE cycle since but that failed so there is still no guarantees even with 'younger' eggs. We are about to have another go with DE and have all our fingers crossed that we will be lucky again this time. 

I hope that you are both able to reach the right decision for yourselves and am happy to share any experiences of using DEs if that would be helpful. If so IM me so I dont miss your post. 

Alli
x


----------



## Michelle44 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,

I have just been given the news that my only option is donor eggs and am not even being given the option to use my own.

Can anyone please explain to me what blastocyst is and the difference to embryo's

Many thanks

Mich x


----------

